# 04-06 Interior in 69 GTO



## SShep71 (Aug 22, 2008)

I need some advice, I am looing at putting an 04-06 GTO interior in my 69 GTO. I am running a 07 LY6/6L90 trans with a 72mm turbo. THe harness has been converted to stand alone. What would be required for my engine to communicate with the instrument cluster for proper function? I plan on using the dash/harness/HVAC setup and everthing else I may need to make it work I just need some advice. Thanks ahead guys.


----------



## Adam's05GTO (May 9, 2011)

I know this is an old post but this sounds super cool and I want to see some pic of the install.


----------



## GTO~Man (Mar 26, 2021)

I know this is not my thread. But this is some interior from a 04, 05, 06 GTO in a 68. He also put digital Dakota gauges in it.


----------

